# IRD Stoker/Semi-Stoker, parts, etc.



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

Has any one here ridden an IRD stoker or semi-stoker. I remember reading the spec's for the bikes I being amazed at how different they were from anything else. No one followed their pioneering lead either. I am curious to hear how they rode, and if any one has pictures, better still.

Similarly, IRDs brakes, were an amazing study in componentry. So precisely crafted with tricky tech that never quite worked for me though I kept on using it. I am interested to here if people continue to use classics like the roller cantis or the roller u-brake.


----------



## JAK (Jan 6, 2004)

*Yup....*



bushpig said:


> Has any one here ridden an IRD stoker or semi-stoker. I remember reading the spec's for the bikes I being amazed at how different they were from anything else. No one followed their pioneering lead either. I am curious to hear how they rode, and if any one has pictures, better still.
> 
> Similarly, IRDs brakes, were an amazing study in componentry. So precisely crafted with tricky tech that never quite worked for me though I kept on using it. I am interested to here if people continue to use classics like the roller cantis or the roller u-brake.


I rode one as a test ride in Cambria around 88 or so. I loved the handling on the trail, but not too much for 'jumping' around. I woulda loved one...a semi that is, but just couldn't afford it. So I had all other IRD componentry...MacaroniStem, Seatpost, Switchback brakes...I really liked their stuff. Really cool and AMERICAN made. The Blueberry sunburst paintjob on the frame was outa this world! No bridges on the stays for compliance. It climbed like a goat...long TT, short stays, steep head. It also descended well...even with a high BB. I think It had 190 Bullseye cranks on it. That bike relative to my first StumpJumper determined the GEO on my first custom frame. I knowShiggy has one...he'll chime I'm sure...


----------



## Crell (Apr 7, 2004)

bushpig said:


> Has any one here ridden an IRD stoker or semi-stoker. I remember reading the spec's for the bikes I being amazed at how different they were from anything else. No one followed their pioneering lead either. I am curious to hear how they rode, and if any one has pictures, better still.
> 
> Similarly, IRDs brakes, were an amazing study in componentry. So precisely crafted with tricky tech that never quite worked for me though I kept on using it. I am interested to here if people continue to use classics like the roller cantis or the roller u-brake.


They were a bit of a rarity in the UK. I always lusted after the roller brakes though but they were silly money and my student loans got burned on other bits.

Likewise the Mcmahon brakes - I just love the design. If I could find them I'd run them!


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

I have ridden both the Stroker and the Semi-Stroker and used many IRD brakes, seat posts and forks. A buddy use to own a shop that was nearly the IRD factory outlet. He still has a complete Semi, a full suspension frame and lots of parts (mostly on bikes).

I wish I still had the Expedition fork.


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

A sad mystery for me is where all my IRD parts went. I hope that I still have some left in the hoard that I am getting this summer, but I think that I sold them all. I never had a seatpost, but I had many other parts - stems, cantis, u-brake, roller-u-brake. The brakes always felt mushy but they were so powerful.


----------



## eldengrave (Oct 29, 2005)

*a couple old pictures of a Stoker*

https://static.flickr.com/28/57304699_fddf8d194a_o_d.jpg

https://static.flickr.com/31/55348097_e4a886e9c6_o_d.jpg

johncoe


----------



## mwr (Jul 17, 2004)

Cool pics. Is that Grizzly Adams?


----------



## datawhacker (Dec 23, 2004)

Here is a semi, seatpost isn't quite as tall as it looks, although it is bent










closeup of the 15.9" chainstays on another semi:










this bike has a ti expedition fork:










I'm an old IRD fan. 16" chainstays, 25" toptubes, and 195mm cranks. very cool.


----------



## banks (Feb 2, 2004)

Vulture aka Wade


----------



## vdubbusrider (Jul 28, 2004)

nice freewheel protector


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

eldengrave said:


> johncoe


the pics


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

These pictures are awesome. Are there people at today's IRD from the old days?


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

bushpig said:


> Are there people at today's IRD from the old days?


Nope. Ray retired and then Rod sold to Merry Sales. Rod stayed on for a while before doing his own thing (outlaw kart racing the last I heard).

Merry Sales also is the parent company of Soma Fab and at one time, Breezer.


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

My buddy's Semi stroker.

You can use a 24" or 26" rear wheel. There are two sets of threaded bosses for the Rotary Brake studs. Basically every part that could be IRD on this bike is IRD.


----------



## datawhacker (Dec 23, 2004)

thats nice. IRD almost had a groupo going back then with the stems, brakes, seatposts, frames, and forks. What I haven't seen except once is a full stroker (with 220mm cranks). I met a guy in a race who said your knees hit your chest when you are riding one.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

datawhacker said:


> thats nice. IRD almost had a groupo going back then with the stems, brakes, seatposts, frames, and forks. What I haven't seen except once is a full stroker (with 220mm cranks). I met a guy in a race who said your knees hit your chest when you are riding one.


Nice avatar DW.


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

datawhacker said:


> thats nice. IRD almost had a groupo going back then with the stems, brakes, seatposts, frames, and forks. What I haven't seen except once is a full stroker (with 220mm cranks). I met a guy in a race who said your knees hit your chest when you are riding one.


I rode a full Stroker (225 mm cranks) are couple of times. It was like walking up tall stairs. You did need to run the bars a bit higher to minimize the knees-to-chest.

The Semi-S above has 190 mm cranks.


----------



## datawhacker (Dec 23, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> Nice avatar DW.


Oops. I thought I deleted that.


----------



## surlytman (Nov 9, 2005)

I still have a set of Switchback brakes on my Tandem. Purple ano even


----------



## WTB-rider (Jul 25, 2004)

This thread brings a tear to me eye, IRD anything, ETTO helmets, Oakley Factory Pilots, AXO padded gloves...ah the good ol' days. 

The bikes were built for tall riders(which I ain't) but I did have a custom IRD seatpost and Macaroni stem that I ordered from the old Mountain Bike Specialists catalog back in the eighties. If memory serves, MBS referred to IRD as "In Rod's Dreams"


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

Back in the day, I asked what Interloc referred to and was told that it was because the company was located in Terloc.


----------



## Bigwheel (Jan 12, 2004)

*Full Stroker circa 1987*

This is an IRD Full Stroker that I built up while living in Vt. years ago. I had seen their blurb somewhere and had to try one out, probably the first one in NE? Only? Got it as a frame, fork, brakes, cranks, seatpost and macaroni stem package. I can't remember exactly what I paid for it but I don't think it was over a grand.

Anyway the bike was a ***** to build up as I remember it, what with the Bullseye cranks being finicky to fit and ended up with about a mm of clearance from the granny gear to the chainstay and the rear rotary brake connection was so tight to the bb shell that I had to make a special wire to hook it up. Used a piece of brake cable with a housing end cap soldered to it finally.

Once it was good to go it definately was fun to ride. Climbed really well and cleared obstacles with it's towering 13" bb. It actually worked pretty well in the woods and I adapted quite easily to the long cranks (however I use 170's now).

Took it out to the worlds in Mammoth that year and it really wasn't much fun in the pumice there as I remember or maybe it was just the altitude? However on the way home we stopped in Moab and rode Slickrock and that is where the bike really came alive. The RQR option operated by the red Suntour shifter on the bars in concert with the Hite-Rite was used on every drop in and once I got into the rythum I had a memorable time. The first inkling was on the road up from town when I got it in a big gear and windmilled up the hill past the dump like nobodies business. My buddy on his Cannondale could not keep me in site although we were of about equal abilities.

I had a steel legged fork at first and then got the Ti legs afterwards that fit the same crown. I also had a sus fork. I never got a chance to meet Rod and Ray in person but they were great on the phone and to deal with in general.

At one point I had a Sachs 2x7 hub on it which yielded some ridicuously low gear and I stripped the original paint to put on our team holstein paint scheme. I never rode it much here in CB after we moved here as I was more into my SlingShot at that time anyway.

The bike now resides in a collection nestled in the shadows of the Continental Divide.


----------



## Boy named SSue (Jan 7, 2004)

shiggy said:


> My buddy's Semi stroker.
> 
> You can use a 24" or 26" rear wheel. There are two sets of threaded bosses for the Rotary Brake studs. Basically every part that could be IRD on this bike is IRD.


Were those Interloc cranks that Joe Breeze designed early enough to be made by the origional IRD crew or did they come later?

Will I ever learn to not question Shiggy's posts? Answers to follow.


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

Boy named SSue said:


> Were those Interloc cranks that Joe Breeze designed early enough to be made by the origional IRD crew or did they come later?
> 
> Will I ever learn to not question Shiggy's posts? Answers to follow.


Rod still owned or was at least still part of Interloc when they were making the Breeze designed cranks. I think Merry Sales was the distributor for IRD and Breezer at the time.


----------



## dRjOn (Feb 18, 2004)

*world class beard*



shiggy said:


> the pics


and a rather tasty stem too...

i always wanted the seatpin and stem after seeing the MBA review of the ORT from before the super light suspension fork'ed one...dunno what year..


----------



## scant (Jan 5, 2004)

uncertain on the year. around 97-98. Cambriabike were selling original IRD posts off for $29ea. Are IRD parts really that rare now? I know of a few stems.


----------



## IF52 (Jan 10, 2004)

Wait, hang on. What's this about interloc cranks? A pal of mine had a stroker with everything on it IRD that was available in 1989 when he bought it from them directly and it had the cranks with the interloc stickers on them, but they weren't interloc or breezer or anything, they were bullseye. They had the IRD bullseye keeper and everything. And IIRC the hubs were also bullseye. I knew this bike very well since I did most of the wrenching on it.

I actually bought the IRD remote seat post quick release from him. I think I still have it in the basement if anybody is interested in it.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

IF52 said:


> Wait, hang on. What's this about interloc cranks? A pal of mine had a stroker with everything on it IRD that was available in 1989 when he bought it from them directly and it had the cranks with the interloc stickers on them, but they weren't interloc or breezer or anything, they were bullseye. They had the IRD bullseye keeper and everything. And IIRC the hubs were also bullseye. I knew this bike very well since I did most of the wrenching on it.
> 
> I actually bought the IRD remote seat post quick release from him. I think I still have it in the basement if anybody is interested in it.


Interloc Vortex cranks...but I think those came out towards the end of the IRD time line.


----------



## eldengrave (Oct 29, 2005)

*semi-stroker on ebay*

it can't happen often, so i thot it was worth a post: a semi-stroker on ebay. always wanted one; wish i had the money... some who understands outta give it a good home.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

eldengrave said:


> it can't happen often, so i thot it was worth a post: a semi-stroker on ebay. always wanted one; wish i had the money... some who understands outta give it a good home.


Not that it was really under the radar, but looks like someone got outted. :thumbsup:


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

As we say here in Japan, Kuso!


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

eldengrave said:


> it can't happen often, so i thot it was worth a post: a semi-stroker on ebay. always wanted one; wish i had the money... some who understands outta give it a good home.


Strange build. That frame was never meant to be a singlespeed...among other things.


----------



## richieb (Oct 21, 2004)

I guess it would be a little too much to ask everyone to step off of this one so I can win it, right?!?!



rb


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

richieb said:


> I guess it would be a little too much to ask everyone to step off of this one so I can win it, right?!?!
> 
> 
> 
> rb


Hey! It is my size!


----------



## fIyingsuperpetis (Sep 20, 2006)

eldengrave said:


> it can't happen often, so i thot it was worth a post: a semi-stroker on ebay. always wanted one; wish i had the money... some who understands outta give it a good home.


Bummer. I thought we decided that outing ebay posts of rare items on here was a no-no, since it only makes everyone who IS interested smack their foreheads and groan, knowing that even if they do put down a huge snipe and win it as planned, the end result is the same (they'll win it), but all the extra advertising and the extra bidding it generates in the mean time makes it cost them hundreds more. I thought we'd decided to wait until auctions ended before showing them around.

I could be totally wrong though.

Also, the "person who puts down a huge snipe", in this case isn't me, but they're here, and you can bet their forehead has a big red mark on it.


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

fIyingsuperpetis said:


> Bummer. I thought we decided that outing ebay posts of rare items on here was a no-no, since it only makes everyone who IS interested smack their foreheads and groan, knowing that even if they do put down a huge snipe and win it as planned, the end result is the same (they'll win it), but all the extra advertising and the extra bidding it generates in the mean time makes it cost them hundreds more. I thought we'd decided to wait until auctions ended before showing them around.
> 
> I could be totally wrong though.
> 
> Also, the "person who puts down a huge snipe", in this case isn't me, but they're here, and you can bet their forehead has a big red mark on it.


I never saw/hear/read that


----------



## alexk (Sep 30, 2005)

eldengrave said:


> it can't happen often, so i thot it was worth a post: a semi-stroker on ebay. always wanted one; wish i had the money... some who understands outta give it a good home.


Ahhhhhhhhhhhhh! Looks like Zach our man is on to it again.

I wonder how that Salsa Ala Carte w/XTR is going that he picked up about 2 days ago. Hopefully it'll be ridden like a biatch rather than coming out in bits and pieces over the 'bay.


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

*Unfortunately I Don't Think An Agreement Was Reached*

This has been discussed several times here but there has never been a resolution to the discussions. General consensus is that it's frowned upon but it keeps happening. And to make matters worse it usually sparks a discussion like this which keeps the thread current so that anyone that happens to browse by sees it.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

shiggy said:


> I never saw/hear/read that


It's come up in discussion more than once I think.

Maybe not quite an unwritten rule, as it is more of a general courtesy.

Some people feel strongly about things not being outted. Others feel that part of having this (VRC) fourm is helping each other find stuff, and that outting something won't truely have a bearing on final auction price.

Whether or not it affects final auction price, I tend to lean towards not outting finds. I don't need more competition for the parts/bikes I want.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

alexk said:


> I wonder how that Salsa Ala Carte w/XTR is going that he picked up about 2 days ago. Hopefully it'll be ridden like a biatch rather than coming out in bits and pieces over the 'bay.


Odds are a conservative 99% chance you'll get your choice of parts from that bike.


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

Rumpfy said:


> It's come up in discussion more than once I think.
> 
> Maybe not quite an unwritten rule, as it is more of a general courtesy.
> 
> ...


I generally do not mention ebay finds except privately to some one who may have interest.

I do see both sides but I also see no way or reason to prevent them from being discussed.

It can also out a bad deal, scam or fake, or just provide a good laugh, like this: http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=227409


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

shiggy said:


> I generally do not mention ebay finds except privately to some one who may have interest.
> 
> I do see both sides but I also see no way or reason to prevent them from being discussed.
> 
> It can also out a bad deal, scam or fake, or just provide a good laugh, like this: http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=227409


Which is why those posts don't get pulled. There is no _real_ reason too...

However, funny ha ha or scam auctions are great to out for the general amusement of MTBR'ers everywhere.


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

Rumpfy said:


> .
> 
> Some people feel strongly about things not being outted.


out away fellows, im too broke to bid on anything, but its fun to watch how much some of this stuff goes for


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

hollister said:


> out away fellows, im too broke to bid on anything, but its fun to watch how much some of this stuff goes for


I only like it when it ups the value of what I already have.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Somebody got a new toy...


----------



## eldengrave (Oct 29, 2005)

*laissez faire*



hollister said:


> out away fellows, im too broke to bid on anything, but its fun to watch how much some of this stuff goes for


frankly i tend to agree; that's why i posted it.

plus: it's a stoker. not a bridgestone, or a ritchey, or an ibis... it's a stoker. you can catch a bridgestone a week on ebay if you're trying... but when... seriously, when, has or will another stoker come up on ebay? almost never? not for a long time? how many stokers are there in the world? 50-75 perhaps. if such a rare sale doesn't post here, what's the point of a forum such as this?

i thot it worth a post. still do. laissez faire.


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

Rumpfy said:


> Somebody got a new toy...


More like a new project with a whole new set of must have items! I am pretty sure that the Ebay frame is a Stroker since it has a 15" bottom bracket. Now I need to find an IRD bar, stem, fork, remote quick release, switchback and rotary or progressive brake. If anyone has leads, feel free to PM me. I have nice stuff for trading.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

bushpig said:


> More like a new project with a whole new set of must have items! I am pretty sure that the Ebay frame is a Stroker since it has a 15" bottom bracket. Now I need to find an IRD bar, stem, fork, remote quick release, switchback and rotary or progressive brake. If anyone has leads, feel free to PM me. I have nice stuff for trading.


Good luck with that. Almost as hard and expensive to get as WTB stuff. :sad:


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

Rumpfy said:


> Good luck with that. Almost as hard and expensive to get as WTB stuff. :sad:


I imagine it is going to take some doing. Still, I've wanted an IRD bike since I was a sophomore in high school so I am ready to go hard.


----------



## bcd (Jan 27, 2004)

i had a set of those once.


----------



## richieb (Oct 21, 2004)

*I have a Mountain Bike Magazine...*

at home with a test on the Semi Stroker. I think that one was a semi, as the BB height was measured with a long suspension fork on it, and it originally had a rigid...

Also, good luch getting the 190mm cranks speced with the bike...

If you ever need to find it a good new home...gimme a shout.

rb


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

richieb said:


> at home with a test on the Semi Stroker. I think that one was a semi, as the BB height was measured with a long suspension fork on it, and it originally had a rigid...
> 
> Also, good luch getting the 190mm cranks speced with the bike...
> 
> ...


They used Bullseye cranks. 190mm Profile Racing cranks are easily available


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

richieb said:


> at home with a test on the Semi Stroker. I think that one was a semi, as the BB height was measured with a long suspension fork on it, and it originally had a rigid...
> 
> Also, good luch getting the 190mm cranks speced with the bike...
> 
> ...


I was planning to give you a shout regarding your IRD remote QR! I actually have a line on the cranks. The IRD parts will be more difficult though.

I am not sure how long the suspension fork is on the Ebay bike. I thought the spec on it was 80mm, but it looks longer. In any case, the Ebay posting overstated the BB height, measuring it from the center of the BB spindle.


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

bushpig said:


> ...In any case, the Ebay posting overstated the BB height, measuring it from the center of the BB spindle.


ummm...that _is_ the way BB height is measured.

The ".8" means the fork is an 80mm travel model.


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

shiggy said:


> ummm...that _is_ the way BB height is measured.


I have no idea why I didn't know that. Oops.


----------



## alexk (Sep 30, 2005)

Rumpfy said:


> Odds are a conservative 99% chance you'll get your choice of parts from that bike.


Would you add another 0.9% to that figure? 

Oh and I HATE PAYPAL too!


----------



## alexk (Sep 30, 2005)

bushpig said:


> More like a new project with a whole new set of must have items! I am pretty sure that the Ebay frame is a Stroker since it has a 15" bottom bracket. Now I need to find an IRD bar, stem, fork, remote quick release, switchback and rotary or progressive brake. If anyone has leads, feel free to PM me. I have nice stuff for trading.


Great win there. Based on Bigwheel's earlier post about riding it in Moab it sounds like a formidable climber. It will be fantastic to see it built up into a geared bike again.

Certainly a unique mountain bike. I can't imagine an XC type MTB coming out now with a 15" bottom bracket height. Wow! We'll all need a ride report on this one too.


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

alexk said:


> ...Certainly a unique mountain bike. I can't imagine an XC type MTB coming out now with a 15" bottom bracket height. Wow! We'll all need a ride report on this one too.


I think the WB fork on the bike is taller than the IRD. That would raise the BB and slacken the angles. I think the full Stroker had a 14-14.5" BB and the Semi Stroker 13.5-14". This does not ride high as as it seems because of the looong cranks (225 and 190mm). One of the cool things about this is when you stand up the saddle is "lower" than usual so there is less need to drop it for the steeps.


----------



## pinguwin (Aug 20, 2004)

*Looong Cranks*

I just talked to Roger Durham yesterday at Bullseye and his cranks are still available. They made cranks standard from 152-222 mm, in 6 mm increments.

He told me about experimenting with cranks up 250mm and said that sitting down, they rode fine but when standing up and pedaling, he said he was all over the place, like a young kid weaving down the cycle path.

Penguin


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

pinguwin said:


> I just talked to Roger Durham yesterday at Bullseye and his cranks are still available. They made cranks standard from 152-222 mm, in 6 mm increments.
> 
> He told me about experimenting with cranks up 250mm and said that sitting down, they rode fine but when standing up and pedaling, he said he was all over the place, like a young kid weaving down the cycle path.
> 
> Penguin


It seems like that would vary from rider to rider. 250mm cranks may work fine for some.

I always remember that this is the guy that sold pedals with a large plywood platform so you could pedal with your heels. Claimed it was easier and produced more power. Always reminded me of homeless guys weaving down the street with the saddle too low and a basket full of cans.


----------



## tisingle (Jan 26, 2004)

Does any one know about the IRD Pro Circuit racer? I just picked up a frame, fork and brakes from a friend. I used to wrench on it ~13 years ago and always like it. Does any one have a scan of the old catalogs? This bike has a more normal bb height, less than 12", 16" chainstays, 16" seat tube, 24" tt and cantis on the seat stays. Ill clean the dust off and get some pics tomorrow. Looking for an IRD post and frame decals and any info on it.


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

Looking forward to seeing pics. My catalogs are all older and don't include that bike.


----------



## tisingle (Jan 26, 2004)

Here it is: Seat tube 16.5" CTC, TT 24" CTC, CS 16". Dirty, yes. Im going to clean it up and start getting stuff together for it. I need some cranks (any ideas), an old 26.8 IRD post (whos got one?), a short stem (whos got an IRD?, hopefully a steel Salsa or ?) After I get my wheels on it Ill measure the angles and BB height. Anyone have any info on this model? Its 15ish years old. Anyone have decals for that era? Rod what can you tell us about this awesome bike? Erik in SF


----------



## tisingle (Jan 26, 2004)

Heres more:


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

Pretty cool looking bike. I'm looking for parts myself too, so I can't help you. I can help you if you decide you don't have room for this one though - PM me


----------



## mwr (Jul 17, 2004)

bushpig said:


> ...I can help you if you decide you don't have room for this one though - PM me


Slow down kiddo, save some $$ for the HGH treatments.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

tisingle said:


> Here it is: Seat tube 16.5" CTC, TT 24" CTC, CS 16". Dirty, yes. Im going to clean it up and start getting stuff together for it. I need some cranks (any ideas), an old 26.8 IRD post (whos got one?), a short stem (whos got an IRD?, hopefully a steel Salsa or ?) After I get my wheels on it Ill measure the angles and BB height. Anyone have any info on this model? Its 15ish years old. Anyone have decals for that era? Rod what can you tell us about this awesome bike? Erik in SF


Seeing as how all those parts are highly saught after...I doubt you'll get much help with your list there...sorry.

Rod would probably tell you to melt down the bike for scrap....seriously. I think the man could be off his rocker.

All that being said....very cool bike you have there. Solid foundation that will make a pretty slick bike when you're done. You can find the parts, but it'll take time, patience, and some hard searching on your part.

I have some prototype IRD Vortex cranks that would be 'fitting'....but they're too new for that frame...and they're not for sale.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

bushpig said:


> Pretty cool looking bike. I'm looking for parts myself too, so I can't help you. I can help you if you decide you don't have room for this one though - PM me


Sure thing 25" top tube boy.


----------



## tisingle (Jan 26, 2004)

Well I finally got it together almost..Not all correct vintage but..thats ok with me. 
IRD frame, fork, brakes, seatpost. SS7 levers, XT thumbies, Ti bar, Salsa stem, old King HS, XT BB, micro RF cranks, XC Pro fd, 600 rd, Hugi/King/517 wheels. Now to go ride it..Whoa!


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

Great looking bike!


----------



## joeddy (Apr 3, 2005)

*Ird*

Monster with IRD stem and post.


----------



## 415m3 (Mar 16, 2004)

Nice bike Joeddy, is it original or a restoration? If it's a resto, do you have scans or duplicates of the Monster Fat decals?


----------



## joeddy (Apr 3, 2005)

*Decals*



415m3 said:


> Nice bike Joeddy, is it original or a restoration? If it's a resto, do you have scans or duplicates of the Monster Fat decals?


No,sorry!!
In former times, as I ordered this decals,I had such a good contact to Wendyll Berend but suddenly she stopped answering my e-mails,I don't know whats the matter with her!!


----------



## pinguwin (Aug 20, 2004)

Love those brakes. Cool build.

Pinguwin


----------



## victorthewombat (Jan 12, 2004)

*interloc/breezer cranks*



IF52 said:


> Wait, hang on. What's this about interloc cranks? A pal of mine had a stroker with everything on it IRD that was available in 1989 when he bought it from them directly and it had the cranks with the interloc stickers on them, but they weren't interloc or breezer or anything, they were bullseye. They had the IRD bullseye keeper and everything. And IIRC the hubs were also bullseye. I knew this bike very well since I did most of the wrenching on it.
> 
> I actually bought the IRD remote seat post quick release from him. I think I still have it in the basement if anybody is interested in it.


I can fully guarantee that Interloc/Breezer cranks were vapor-wear. Good design, there was lots and lots of production problems which left Joe, Moses and Rod never to have production models. If they out there, (that is in the wilds of Oregon, and in certain localities in California) as one-offs or limited production at best. \

VTW


----------



## tisingle (Jan 26, 2004)

Got my IRD Circuit Racer back from First Flight and brought it back home to Oregon. Added some XT wheels and a custom stem from its previous build.


----------



## tisingle (Jan 26, 2004)

Here's more of my IRD. Anyone ever seen another one? Normal height BB and roller for rear brake are unique. 16" cs, 16.5 st 24" tt. Steep seat angle.


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

Very nice. Has FFB been hanging on to it for you?


----------



## tisingle (Jan 26, 2004)

I sent it them them to display 6 or so years ago when I moved. Now I have a little more time and space to use it so they shipped it back to me.


----------



## datawhacker (Dec 23, 2004)

tisingle said:


> I sent it them them to display 6 or so years ago when I moved. Now I have a little more time and space to use it so they shipped it back to me.


according to one of their catalogs, this model was custom, even though they were still pushing long cranks. I thought that this model may have been a concession to those not ready for semi-stroker geometries, but its geometry seems pretty standard for an IRD.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

How does it ride? 
That's a long TT for a 16" 
Short stays
Steep seat tube


----------



## its-all-good (Sep 9, 2011)

So, I found some super long Bullseye cranks. 200mm I think. Someone told me they came only on IRD Stoker bikes. Anybody have any info? They are black with euro bottom bracket.


----------



## datawhacker (Dec 23, 2004)

Semi-stroker cranks were 195. Strokers were 225 and some of us have seen Stroker's with ones much longer, the length is escaping me at the moment.


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

datawhacker said:


> Semi-stroker cranks were 195. Strokers were 225 and some of us have seen Stroker's with ones much longer, the length is escaping me at the moment.


Good to see your name pop up!


----------

